
Apex Logs structured logging public beta access - tjholowaychuk
https://medium.com/@tjholowaychuk/apex-logs-public-beta-48c683464054
======
sdfhbdf
I'm interested on what makes it different than a simple ELK stack deployment
in my Google Cloud. Seems like it shares many arhcitectural similarities to
Elasticsearch and Kibana.

~~~
tjholowaychuk
Compared to Elastic's Cloud offering Apex Logs would be roughly half the cost.
I forgot to mention in the post that it's 100% serverless, so there's nothing
to maintain and no need to resize clusters as you grow.

Kibana definitely has the edge right now when it comes to charting, but I
would say if you're just looking for a simple and clean logging solution Apex
Logs would be a nicer experience. If you try it out definitely let me know if
you have any feedback!

